# Armed homeowner confronts thief



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

awesome video and im amazed that i found it on CNNs website of all places


http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c3#/video/crime/2013/01/15/dnt-armed-homeowner-confronts-thief.ksat


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

thats awesome..!!!!!! i would have put a round in his butt .,..(by accident)


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Too bad Texas law doesn't read the same for Ohio. You can protect property in TX not here. That probably would have landed the home owner in trouble here. I still applaud him for taking action.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

wahoo..yeah we had a guy on our roof a few months back... but im glad there was some justice served there!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ranger373v said:


> wahoo..yeah we had a guy on our roof a few months back... but im glad there was some justice served there! Little Boy Heroically Shoots, Mutilates Burglar - YouTube



LOL wow. That video.. Um. That little dude is RUTHLESS!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

"He wouldn't stop talking so I shot his jaw"........there's coffee dripping from the computer screen.....


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

A little ruthless and a bit too outspoken on a public program. Legal issues? Then wearing the blood soaked shirt to school to accept an award and have pics taken. Wow!

Great crime deterrent, but a bit on the blood thirsty side.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The video with the little boy is FAKE.

If you can watch that and believe it is real you need to take a deep breath and do a little reality check in your life.

This is making fun of gun owners and self defense in homes.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I gotta agree with lundy on this one. It looks like a SNL'ish skit against the 2nd again. From a comedy point of view....I LMAO. Good little actor. He really has a future. Look out preppers you have a new postor child whether you want/like him/it or not.
LOL
donm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> "He wouldn't stop talking so I shot his jaw"........there's coffee dripping from the computer screen.....


Catch the part where he shot his fingers off? LOL. Oh man that video about killed me.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Its the onion news. Its fake but funny. Google it. Its always new online. They also made a movie... the onion movie. Youtube it too... my fav is steelhawk ammo. Sorry to take away from op


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ranger373v said:


> Its the onion news. Its fake but funny. Google it. Its always new online. They also made a movie... the onion movie. Youtube it too... my fav is steelhawk ammo. Sorry to take away from op


no biggie man, it was a funny video!


----------

